# 5 year-old pet pigeon needs good home



## voxdixit

Hi all,

I posted this over on the pet pigeon forum, but I thought I'd post it here too. 

I've had my pet pigeon, Walter, for five years now. I found him as a baby under the subway in Queens, New York, and he's a great bird and a great pet.

He's adapted to inside life well; he has a big cage and I bought him a birdie diaper so he can spend a few hours each day flying around. However, I'm about to move into a tiny apartment in San Francisco where he won't get nearly as much exercise and will probably be stuck in his cage more. All of this has led me to wonder if he might be better off living with someone else.

It breaks my heart to have to give him up, but I want to do what's best for him. I'd love to see him in a place where he could have a mate and/or not be confined to a cage for the better part of the day. But, he has no survival skills so I would never want to see him released into the wild and left to fend for himself.

I would be willing to pay for his vet bills and any upkeep fees even after he was out of my care. If anyone out there is interested in adopting a male pigeon with a great personality, please contact me.

Thanks,
Gretchen


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi Gretchen and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Sorry you have to give up your sweetie.  Please let us know where you are. We know a few people that always have "room for one more".


----------



## JGregg

I would encourage you to keep Walter, I couldn't imagine him being better off with somebody else. 

I've had two pet pigeons in a studio apartment in SF, and they got plenty of exercise. I don't see any problem with having one pet pigeon in an apartment.


----------



## Charis

JGregg said:


> I would encourage you to keep Walter, I couldn't imagine him being better off with somebody else.
> 
> I've had two pet pigeons in a studio apartment in SF, and they got plenty of exercise. I don't see any problem with having one pet pigeon in an apartment.


I agree and besides, Pigeons mate for life and for Walter, you are it.


----------



## Vasp

Pigeons do mate for life. You are a great owner and your pij knows that he wants to spend his time with you and no one else. One pet pigeon in a small apartment is no problem at all. In fact, I know a lot of people who have birds, some bigger than pigeons (ducks and geese for instance) in apartments. It's very easily done because they are relatively quiet, and I'm sure he'd get enough excercise. As long as he was allowed out to fly, even from your hand to his cage and back, and was able to have some cuddle time with you in his diaper each day, he'd be just as happy. He'd be much less happy being separated from you than he would if he was in a small home.

Good luck with him.


----------



## voxdixit

One of my main concerns about keeping Walter is also the fact that my new landlord doesn't know that I have him. Have any of you experienced troubles with landlords and pet pigeons?

Gretchen


----------



## JGregg

When you have a pet, you need to make sure that the place you are going to be housed allows pets. That is ask the landlord prior to renting the space (sometimes birds "count" as pets and sometimes not depending on the landlord).

You have some options:

1. Move your pigeon in without notifying the landlord-if you are in a "no pets" apartment this can violate your lease if you are caught

2.If you have had Walter with you for several weeks in SF and haven't gotten caught, then KEEP QUIET. If the tennents don't complain about noise, then you don't have a problem.

3.Notify your landlord that you have a "pet dove" don't use the "P" word, people love doves and hate pigeons, go figure.


----------



## maryjane

JGregg said:


> 3.Notify your landlord that you have a "pet dove" don't use the "P" word, people love doves and hate pigeons, go figure.


That's what I was going to say....I always tell landlords that I have doves, which is 100% true! I just don't always add the "rock" part in there.  I have kept pigeons in apartments before and they are quiet and I never had a complaint from a neighbor, and in one place we did have very thin walls. I actually was able to educate my neighbors about pijies (over time)and found almost all of them enjoyed them quite a lot. Good luck with Walter!


----------



## voxdixit

It might be feasible to keep Walter in my new place, but I still would love to have him be in a place where he can interact with other birds, which, unfortunately, is not with me.  I'm currently in Los Angeles, and will be moving to San Francisco, so if anyone knows of anyone in those areas who would be willing to take him, please let me know. 

Thanks for all of your kind words and advice.

Gretchen


----------



## JGregg

How do you know Walter wants to interact with other birds? My hand raised pigeons won't have anything to do with another pigeon as they're "just as bird" and my pets regard themselves as people!


----------



## TAWhatley

voxdixit said:


> It might be feasible to keep Walter in my new place, but I still would love to have him be in a place where he can interact with other birds, which, unfortunately, is not with me.  I'm currently in Los Angeles, and will be moving to San Francisco, so if anyone knows of anyone in those areas who would be willing to take him, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks for all of your kind words and advice.
> 
> Gretchen


Hi Gretchen,

If you really want to place Walter where he can be with other pigeons, I would be happy to take him .. just realize that if Walter came here, he would have to become a pigeon and give up his people status. My pigeons are kept outside and while well cared for and happy birds, none of them are house pets.

I'm in South Orange County CA in Lake Forest.

Terry


----------



## phyll

Gretchen,
It's clear that you really care about Walter. 
Being with you since he was a baby, he's very attached to you. 
I think he would be sad if you weren't in his life. The poor little pigeon wouldn't know what happened to you. Please keep Walter.

Phyll


----------



## voxdixit

TAWhatley said:


> If you really want to place Walter where he can be with other pigeons, I would be happy to take him .. just realize that if Walter came here, he would have to become a pigeon and give up his people status. My pigeons are kept outside and while well cared for and happy birds, none of them are house pets.
> 
> I'm in South Orange County CA in Lake Forest.


Hi Terry,

Thanks for your very kind offer. I apologize for not getting back to you sooner, but moving can take up quite a bit of your time.  Would you mind if I asked you a few more questions about the set up that you have for your birds? I am still very interested, and I don't think Walter would have a problem giving up his "people" status. Please let me know if you'd like to discuss this on the board or if I should e-mail you privately. 

Thanks again!
Gretchen


----------



## TAWhatley

voxdixit said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Thanks for your very kind offer. I apologize for not getting back to you sooner, but moving can take up quite a bit of your time.  Would you mind if I asked you a few more questions about the set up that you have for your birds? I am still very interested, and I don't think Walter would have a problem giving up his "people" status. Please let me know if you'd like to discuss this on the board or if I should e-mail you privately.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Gretchen


Either way is fine, Gretchen, or you can just call me at 949-584-6696. It would probably work best for us to just talk on the phone. Why don't you give me a call tomorrow or one day next week that works for you. The # I gave you is my cell phone, and it is battery depleted right now from a busy day and a forgetful owner .. didn't plug it in to recharge last night.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Gretchen, I'm really sorry you are having to give up your pigeon but thought I'd put my 2 cents in here about Terry.

She is the administrator of this site and one of the most conscientious people you will ever find. I would trust my most cherished pigeons to her care, any day, any time. Please check out her threads and you will be convinced too. Count yourself and Walter lucky if he can go live with Terry.


----------



## voxdixit

Hi Terry,

Would it be possible to drop Walter off at around 10:00 a.m. tomorrow? Originally I had suggested the afternoon, but the morning is shaping up to be better for me.

Thanks,
Gretchen


----------



## TAWhatley

voxdixit said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Would it be possible to drop Walter off at around 10:00 a.m. tomorrow? Originally I had suggested the afternoon, but the morning is shaping up to be better for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gretchen


Hi Gretchen,

Can you meet me around 9:45 AM tomorrow in Cerritos? I have an appointment there at 10. This would probably shorten your trip and make for an easy meet up. The place I have to be is just off the 605 at South Street. If that will work, I'll call or PM you the address.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Walter Is Now Home With Me ..*

Gretchen and I met this morning to transfer Walter to my care. It was a very sad parting for Gretchen. Walter is quite a character and a very handsome fellow. There are a couple of pictures of him in his "going home" carrier here: http://www.rims.net/2007Aug10/target9.html

Terry


----------



## Reti

I am sure it was sad for Gretchen to part with Walter. But he couldn't be in better hands. he will adjust great in your home and will have the best care and lots of love.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

I agree with Reti, Gretchen can definitely take comfort in the fact that there isn't a better place on earth then your place.


----------



## mr squeaks

Please keep us updated about Walter, Terry...

I'm sure he will be quite happy in his new home but I do wonder about the "adjustment."

Walter is quite the handsome bird! I'm sure Gretchen will be in touch to check on him...

Wishing all love, hugs and scritches!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane

Walter sure is gorgeous, I know how hard it must be for Gretchen to part with him and I hope she feels better soon.  Terry, those pictures of the ducklings are just about as cute as it gets. I can't wait to have a place where I can have ducks again (grew up with them, of course! ) Durango is lovely and I hope you have an easy time of it correcting the angel wing. Thanks again for all you do for so, so, so many!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, everyone for the nice posts. Walter is, indeed, a very handsome pigeon dude and just about the roo-coo'ing-est fellow currently here  I meant to also get a picture of his favorite toy which Gretchen sent home with me for him .. it's a darling little stuffie of the three blind mice .. AND .. they are, for sure, pretty blind due to Walter's pecking and other "attentions"  Will try to get pics of Walter and his toy in the next couple of days.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

maryjane said:


> I can't wait to have a place where I can have ducks again (grew up with them, of course! ) Durango is lovely and I hope you have an easy time of it correcting the angel wing. Thanks again for all you do for so, so, so many!!


Be careful what you wish for, MJ  I keep VERY careful track of folks who love ducks! Durango had his/her wing wrap and is doing fine. Hopefully only 5-7 days will be needed.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Walter Has Chosen Amber .. And She Him ..*

Pics here: http://www.rims.net/2008May10/

Terry


----------



## Charis

Great pictues...excepting the blurry ones.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Terry,

Great pics, even if some are a bit blurry!

Good news about Walter and Amber, too!

You new baby pigeon you've had since he was a golf ball-sized piece of fluff: I saw the pic and thought "Schnozzle. He has such a cute schnozzle." I miss seeing baby pigeons." (Of course, in my situation, seeing a baby pigeon would mean that some tragedy preceded it). 

How about calling the new baby pigeon Schnozzle, or Golfie, if you've run out of names. Of course, sometimes it's best to wait with names, to let them grow into a name, or a name appears out of nowhere and attaches itself to them.

The other baby pigeon and the baby birds are cute looking, and all your rescues are lucky to have such a great variety of friends of different species around.

I didn't see how old he thread was at first, started reading the first post since it seemed recent because I didn't remember it, and I thought the ending might be that Gretchen decided to leave her tiny apartment in San Francisco and move, to set up a spare bunk in your aviary to be with Walter again. Some of us will go to such extremes! But, I'm glad Walter and Amber are happy.

How is Gretchen doing, without Walter? 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for having a look Charis and Larry! I think Schnozzle is a great name, so Schnozzle it is!  

Gretchen does check on Walter from time to time, and I know she really misses him. Gretchen had e-mailed me a while back that Walter's hatchday was in February, so I will try to remember to see that he gets hatchday wishes when February rolls around again .. might as well make it February 14 so it will be easier to remember!

Terry


----------

